# MISC | Drinking and Flying



## MirageBistro

Here is a sample of how food is like on the Aeroflot B777,A320,Tu-154,and Il-92


----------



## MirageBistro

Heres a picture of buisness class food


----------



## MirageBistro

Special meals

Besides the usual meals aboard Aeroflot has more than 40 kinds of special meals cooked according to different age, doctor's recommendations and religious convictions. There is no extra pay for special meal order.

We advise you to make an order for special meal in advance (while buying the ticket) that includes the following meals:

Aeroflot Little Kid meal:









Good Small babies meal:









Super Healthy Vegetarian Meal:









Nice Low-Cal Meal for you:









The Wise Moslem Meal:









Nice Kosher Meal:









Diabetic:


----------



## MirageBistro

Food Poisoning or a fight with the FA's or the pilots would be interesting :jk:


----------



## hkskyline

*MISC | Dining in the Air ... Photos of Airplane Food*

So ... have you ever enjoyed in-flight food? My experience has been very mixed, with some very decent food in J class but also some awful incidents as well. Although there is a website out there with plenty of pictures of airplane food, why not share your experiences here?


----------



## Aireos

*Avianca - Colombia:*

_Cortesy of Juancho3066_:
































































_Cortesy of Juan Camilo MDE-EOH_:























































_Cortesy of JColombia2007_:


----------



## FM 2258

:drool: This thread makes me HUNGRY!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## erbse

^ Do you have such crap in your fridge?

Most of what I've experienced was totally disgusting. Even in those so-called "upper-classes". Never try a tunny salad, I've puked after trying!


----------



## spongeg

i ve spent hours looking through that airline meals web site

i saw the same meal i had once :O


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Some of these look very tasty. The best meal i had on a plane was by Lufthansa and Iberia first class. On the other side, low cost sandwiches (when they serve it!).. giak..


----------



## Lawcheehung

yummm biscoff...


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Drinking and Flying*

*Drunk crew delays Russian freight plane in Sweden: police *

STOCKHOLM, Feb 4, 2008 (AFP) - A Russian freight plane scheduled to fly from the southern Swedish town of Malmoe to Moscow was delayed Monday after two crew members were found to be drunk, police said. 

"The airport received a tip that the crew might be drunk since they had been seen partying through the night. A test was conducted and two of the eight crew members were found to be intoxicated," Malmoe police spokesman Lars Foerstell told AFP. 

New tests would be conducted on the two Russian crew members, a radio operator and a flight engineer, every few hours, Foerstell said. 

The plane, which had been scheduled to leave at around 0700 GMT, would not be permitted to take off until eight hours after the tests came up completely clean, he added.


----------



## city_thing

Hasn't everyone been drunk on a flight before?


----------



## hkskyline

*Stop Complaining About Airplane Food*
Airlines are doing all sorts of stuff to lighten their planes to offset soaring fuel prices, like getting rid of bulky snacks, waste bins, or even rows of seats
11 August 2008
Forbes

Airlines are doing all sorts of stuff to lighten their planes to offset soaring fuel prices, like getting rid of bulky snacks, waste bins or even rows of seats. Maybe they should be spending money on diet classes for their passengers. According to the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention, the average weight of an American has increased 24 pounds since 1960. That's enough, it seems, to eat up any good obtained from thinning out a plane. JetBlue Airways, for instance, says it cut 1,079 excess pounds from its Airbus A320. But with 119 of the A320's 150 seats typically full, a JetBlue plane must schlep 2,856 extra pounds worth of paunches.

Airlines flew 735 million passengers last year. Multiply that by 24 pounds and airlines are flying 17.6 billion pounds of extra weight around. It takes roughly a gallon of jet fuel to move 100 pounds on a domestic flight. That means 176.4 million gallons of fuel, costing $538 million (at an industry average price of $3.05 a gallon). And what would Al Gore say about the resulting megatons of CO2?


----------



## pe$ex

:nuts:Nyam.....nyam...............:nuts:


----------



## skytrax

I am having soooooo much honger!


----------



## Urban Legend

from the photos in this thread i think Avianca serve the best food.
most of what i've seen is iakkkk.

the best meal i had was in Transaero company. the worst was in Arkia and America West. 
Tower Air food was ok.


----------



## santobonao

there a website that they show all these stuff..ohh men I wanted to book a flight on a first class seats.


----------



## diz

Damn this thread! Have mercy!

I love food from Philippine Airlines SFO-MNL route. Fuckin delicious!!

I remember riding NWA from MNL-NRT and I got two hot dog sandwiches during one meal. WTF?

The only bad experience I had was on Asiana Airlines SEA-ICN route, where the Western Meal, composed of a steak and carrots, had absolutely no taste and it was hard. Terrible!


----------



## koresh

*Singapore Airlines*

*My collection of food served on Singapore Airlines*

*Snacks on Singapore Airlines with Menu card*











*Singapore Sling *



* Coca Cola, Seven UP in Vodka and Singapore Sling*










*Breakfast*​
*Continental Breakfast*



*Chinese Breakfast*



*Hindu Veg Breakfast*



*South Indian Breakfast*



*Western Breakfast*



*Continental Breakfast *: Egg Frittata


*Breakfast*



*Lunch/ Dinner *​
*Indian Lunch* : _Chooza Kesar Malai, Aloo matar chaat, Kulcha_. 



*Indian Non-Veg( Madras Lamb)*



*Indian Non-Veg*



*Indian Veg*



*Thai Curry Chicken*



*Indian Veg* : Gulab Jamun: This meal was very tasty....


*Lunch *:Roasted Chicken with garlic sauce



*Dinner*



*Dinner*


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## mwg12a

Cathay Pacific foods and avianca looks good so far.

I never have hotdog sandwhich only on NWA NRT-MLA leg, usually full breakfast meal, they give you 2 or 3 choices to have. NWA flight from NRT or Kansai to anywhere in US mainland food wasn't bad but not as exciting either. Same with British Airways US-London flights. Nothing real spectacular.


----------



## spongeg

santobonao said:


> there a website that they show all these stuff..ohh men I wanted to book a flight on a first class seats.


this one? :cheers:

http://www.airlinemeals.net/


----------



## Tom_Green

Most of them time i had delicous food on my flights. I also like the big amount oftime i have to eat, so i can enjoy the food much more.

The meal on my JAL flight from Frankfurt to Tokio.


----------



## staff

I fly a lot but I never take photos of the food. I might start doing it.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pilot arrested at Heathrow on suspicion of being drunk *
20 October 2008
Agence France Presse

A United Airlines pilot was arrested at London's Heathrow Airport on suspicion of being over the legal alcohol limit, police confirmed Monday.

The airline said the pilot, 44, was removed from service, adding that it would co-operate with police inquiries and was conducting its own investigation of the incident.

"At approximately 9:00 am (0800 GMT) on Sunday, officers attended an aircraft at Heathrow Terminal One and arrested a 44-year-old man," a spokeswoman for the Metropolitan Police said.

The spokeswoman, who declined to name the man in keeping with force policy, said he had been bailed to return to Heathrow police station on January 16.

"United's alcohol policy is among the strictest in the industry and we have no tolerance for abuse of violation of this well-established policy," United Airlines said in a statement.

"Safety is our No. 1 priority and the pilot has been removed from service while we are co-operating with authorities and conducting a full investigation."

According to The Sun newspaper, the man was a first officer and was due to fly to San Francisco before he was arrested.

The legal limit of alcohol for pilots is nine micrograms per 100 millilitres of breath, compared to the British drink-drive limit, which is 35 micrograms per 100 millilitres of breath.


----------



## Taylorhoge

Can we say FUI Flying Under Intoxication perhaps?


----------



## Halawala

Will it kill people to refrain from drinking for a few hours! Jeeeez!


----------



## spongeg

drinking on airplanes usually makes you drunker than if you do so on the ground


----------



## AltinD

Gee people, can't you get it that this thread is about *pilots and flight crews* showing up drunk to work, not about passangers drinking during the flight :|


----------



## santobonao

Well there being some cases that passangers being drunk and had problems with the crew of the airplane.


----------



## Yrmom247

city_thing said:


> Hasn't everyone been drunk on a flight before?


even I have


----------



## Yrmom247

Halawala said:


> Will it kill people to refrain from drinking for a few hours! Jeeeez!


Some yes. Well it'll make them kill themselves more than anything.


----------



## santobonao

next time i go to my country I sure that im going to spent all the flight drinking.


----------



## isaidso

^^Too bad Porter Airlines doesn't fly where you're going; *booze is free on their flights.* They fly into Newark from Toronto Island Airport. Best service I've ever had. Free newspaper, pop, water, cookies, nuts, internet service, meals, cappucinos, lattes, etc. Their lounge in Toronto is really swanky too.

Canadian, Tyler Brule, owner and founder of Wallpaper Magazine, does image consultation for them.


----------



## hkskyline

*Drunk pilot avoids jail as bosses plead case *
22 March 2009
Sunday Mail

A PILOT who was three times over the alcohol limit in the cockpit of a Boeing 747 at Heathrow was spared jail yesterday after pleas from his bosses.

Jefferson Inman, 44, was given a suspended sentence, which means he could be able to resume flying after therapy.

The American father of two was acting first officer when he was arrested on the flight deck of a United Airlines flight preparing to take off for San Francisco. Police, called by worried ground staff, breathalysed him and he was led off Flight 955 in front of stunned passengers.

Blood results revealed that he had 60mg of alcohol in 100ml of blood.

The legal limit for pilots who are about to fly a commercial plane is 20mg - the UK drink-driving limit is 80mg.

The flight was delayed for nearly three hours as United Airlines searched for another pilot. At Isleworth Crown Court in London yesterday, Judge Sam Katkhuda told Inman his decision to drink before boarding the plane at 9am on October 19 last year had threatened the safety of all on board.

Imposing a six-month suspended sentence, he said: ``I'm surprised your captain did not notice you had consumed so much (alcohol) because when you passed through security checks it was noticed.

``One just cannot imagine how a person of your ability would get himself into this position. Certainly to be three times over the limit would have impaired your judgment. However successful you think you may be, alcohol has a negative effect on pilots.''

Inman's barrister, Neil Fitzgibbon, said he had been "more dehydrated than normal'' and had a shorter period between flights than he was used to. He had drunk only a modest amount and had not realised he was over the limit. Two managing directors from United Airlines told the judge about the "exemplary character and behaviour'' of the former US Air Force major.

He might be eligible to fly for the airline again in a year if he passed a range of medical and psychological tests. This would not have been the case if he had been jailed.

Captain Curtis Hughes told the court Inman was currently suspended but had undergone an "aggressive'' program of treatment.


----------



## hkskyline

*Arrest of United Airlines pilot is the latest in series of pilot drinking episodes*
11 November 2009

DALLAS (AP) - The arrest of a United Airlines pilot this week for allegedly drinking too much before entering the cockpit is the latest in a series of incidents involving airline pilots and alcohol.

The United pilot, Erwin Vermont Washington, was about to take off from London's Heathrow Airport for Chicago with 124 passengers on board. Instead, he was removed from the aircraft, suspended by his airline and now faces up to two years in a U.K. prison if convicted on criminal charges. He is the third U.S. pilot arrested in 13 months on alcohol-related charges.

Monday's arrest raises more questions about what goes on in airplane cockpits. It follows the distracted flying incident in the U.S. last month, where Northwest Airlines pilots overshot Minneapolis by more than 100 miles because, they said, they were using their laptop computers.

In May an American Airlines pilot was arrested at Heathrow and charged with being under the influence of alcohol. Another United pilot was arrested on the same charge in October 2008. And a Southwest Airlines pilot was suspended in January after allegedly showing up for his flight in Ohio reeking of alcohol. He's back on duty.

In 2008, 13 pilots violated the Federal Aviation Administration's alcohol-related rules. Pilots can't fly if they have a blood-alcohol level of 0.04 percent or higher, half the legal driving limit in most states. They are prohibited from drinking any alcohol in the eight hours before reporting for work, a provision known in the profession as the "bottle-to-throttle" rule.

British law is even stricter with a 0.02 percent limit. That level can be reached with about one regular beer.

The number of incidents involving alcohol is tiny compared with the thousands of flights each day around the world. But when it happens it's usually up to passengers or crew members to spot a pilot who isn't fit to fly.

The FAA checks pilots' backgrounds for alcohol-related offenses such as drunk driving, But Barry Sweedler, a former National Transportation Safety Board official who worked on alcohol-related issues, said in a recent interview that the FAA does little enforcement. "They rely on other people to find the bad apples," he said.

U.S. regulators have approached the issue by encouraging pilots with a drinking problem to identify themselves and seek treatment. They are tested periodically and can regain their license, usually in about a year. Sweedler estimated that there are hundreds of airline pilots who are alcoholics and take part in a federally sanctioned treatment program that includes periodic monitoring.

"It's the guy who thinks he can get away with it that's scary," Sweedler said. "I'm sure there are pilots over the limit who are flying every day."

Critics have pressed for a zero blood-alcohol level standard.

In the latest incident, a United co-worker turned in Washington. Experts say that's rare. In other recent cases, passengers were the cops.

That's what happened in Ohio. Passengers told security screeners that Southwest Airlines pilot David P. Shook smelled of alcohol. Shook dashed into a bathroom, took off his uniform jacket and called in sick, according to airport police. The airline put the 11-year veteran on leave. The co-pilot, who accompanied Shook to the security checkpoint, said he didn't smell alcohol.

The president of the pilots' union at Southwest, Carl Kuwitzky, said then that nervous fliers often accuse pilots of drinking, especially after a highly publicized incident.

"Ninety-nine percent of (the accusations) are completely unfounded," he said.

Sweedler said he can't remember any U.S. airline crashes attributed to alcohol. A 1961 crash in Finland that killed all 25 people aboard was blamed on pilot error, with drinking and fatigue of the two pilots being a contributing factor, according to the Aviation Safety Network.

Since the 1970s, the FAA has backed an alcoholism-treatment program run by the Air Line Pilots Association and the airlines.

Dana Archibald, an American Eagle pilot and the union's national chairman for the program, says 90 percent of the pilots who volunteer complete the program successfully. He says 4,300 pilots have returned to active duty after becoming sober.

Archibald says pilots can become alcoholics just as easily as doctors, lawyers and congressmen. He says the program encourages pilots to deal with their alcoholism rather than "going underground."

"I went through the program myself," Archibald says. "It not only gave me my job back, but it saved my life."


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

isaidso said:


> ^^Too bad Porter Airlines doesn't fly where you're going; *booze is free on their flights.* They fly into Newark from Toronto Island Airport. Best service I've ever had. Free newspaper, pop, water, cookies, nuts, internet service, meals, cappucinos, lattes, etc. Their lounge in Toronto is really swanky too.
> 
> Canadian, Tyler Brule, owner and founder of Wallpaper Magazine, does image consultation for them.


cubana airlines also has free booze if you can order in spanish! but they only serve Cuba, and their airplanes are HORRIBLY uncomfortable, especially for someone 6'4" like me


----------



## hkskyline

minneapolis-uptown said:


> cubana airlines also has free booze if you can order in spanish! but they only serve Cuba, and their airplanes are HORRIBLY uncomfortable, especially for someone 6'4" like me


Well, as long as the pilots stay sober, then that's fine. Plenty of airlines serve alcohol in-flight.


----------



## netaholics13

bindubasketball said:


> continental was the last one in the us, europes pretty much the same


well it's lucky for me to live in asia. most asian airliners are still generous with free meals and drinks even in couch :cheers:


----------



## siamu maharaj

So what? You must buy food? Or is food simply not an option?


----------



## simcard

goschio said:


> Not everything was good back in the old days. For example people were allowed to smoke on planes.
> 
> And to be honest, I don't mind to pay for my food on a plane. Many people are not hungry at all or don't like airplane food. So its much more economical.


+1, i dont like airplane food, and for me it is better if it is available to buy than given free, and lower the initial ticket price


----------



## Iggis

*Airlines Meals (How do they feed us)*

Hello to all!

I decided to make this thread here, because we have the same thread on russian aviation forum, i was inspired by it and so i thought this could be interesting on Skyscrapercity too. Here anyone can post pictures and discuss meals onboard, business or economy, Any info and pictures would be appreciated. Thanks to everyone! I wil start this thread with AEROFLOT Russian Airlines pictures.

*Aeroflot, short haul, business class*



































































































































































*Transaero Airlines, business class*

























http://aviaforum.ru


----------



## Shezan

interesting, yummy thread


----------



## Kubajzo

Well the problem with me is that I usually get so hungry on my flights that I start eating it right away and forget to take a picture  My next flight will be with a low-cost so no pictures again


----------



## hkskyline

There actually is already a thread in this section about dining in the air :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554433


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Iggis

*hkskyline*, owh i didnt find it, sorry! I was surprised no such thread here, so i decided to make it..

*Kubajzo*, u can picture meals that u can buy onboard, i did when i used AirAsia


----------



## Kubajzo

Iggis said:


> *Kubajzo*, u can picture meals that u can buy onboard, i did when i used AirAsia


Yea but on a flight that takes an hour and a half (PRG-AMS)? I think I will pass. But I will be soon flying with Emirates (4 flights so I will take pictures then).


----------



## abbypan

It's funny taking pics of meal before eat it.


----------



## Iggis

Here is not clear what are the airlines, just the food without comments. People are not able to know what airlines suggest all that is shown on pics..


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE AIRLINES (FIRST CLASS CATERING)*


----------



## Iggis

Wow, amazing! What route is it? On the first photo is black caviar?


----------



## Vrooms

Iggis said:


> Wow, amazing! What route is it? On the first photo is black caviar?


This is served on the Los Angeles to Singapore via Tokyo Narita route. I am quite certain thats black Caviar. 

More info is given on the Singapore Airlines website:http://www.singaporeair.com/saa/en_UK/content/exp/dining/cuisine/index.jsp?v=271508691&


----------



## hkskyline

Hope it's not Caspian Sea sturgeon caviar.


----------



## mwg12a

hkskyline said:


> There actually is already a thread in this section about dining in the air :
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554433


Awesome thread! Can this thread be merged with "dining in the air"?


----------



## Iggis

*VIENNA - MOSCOW SVO, Aeroflot SU264, dinner*

Bressola beef, roasted turkey and cold-smoked roastbeef with salad and melon, cherry tomato, bush pumpkin filled with cheese and creamcheese with a dill, and warmed up nuts









Baked Mediterranean Sea Bream with Jasmine rice, pumpkin, steamed zucchini and roasted sweet pepper, served with mango Jalapeno sauce









Light coffee souffle dessert


----------



## hkskyline

*India catches 57 pilots over alcohol limit, only grounds 11*

NEW DELHI, March 11 (Reuters) - India's airline authorities caught 57 pilots over the alcohol limit about to take to the cabin of passenger-carrying jets over the past two years, but most were cleared to fly again, media said on Friday.

Only 11 of the pilots found to be under the influence of alcohol in random pre-flight medical tests between January 2009 and November 2010 lost their job, the Times of India newspaper said, citing a statement by Aviation Minister Vayalar Ravi to lawmakers.

The rest were hit with varying punishments determined by their airline, such as warning letters or a fine.

To combat the rising number of inebriated pilots in India's skies, authorities brought in a rule last year grounding first-time offenders for three months and stripping the flying licence from repeat offenders.

Since the rule came into effect in December, a month when cases have traditionally peaked, no cases have yet been reported.

Reports of Indian passengers complaining of poorly behaved pilots are not uncommon. Two years ago, national carrier Air India grounded two pilots and two cabin crew after a four-way fracas in the passenger cabin left the cockpit unmanned mid-flight.


----------



## KingNick

city_thing said:


> Hasn't everyone been drunk on a flight before?


That's my usual routine! Vodka bitter lemon all the way!


----------



## hkskyline

*U.S. passenger plane pilot accused of flying drunk *

DENVER, March 17 (Reuters) - The first officer of a United Express flight has been indicted on charges of piloting a commercial airliner while drunk during a flight from Austin, Texas, to Denver in December 2009.

The federal grand jury indictment, returned late on Wednesday against co-pilot Aaron Jason Cope, 32, of Norfolk, Virginia, gave no details of the alleged incident other than to say that United Express Flight 7687 was operated by Shuttle America, Inc.

Jeffrey Dorschner, a spokesman for the U.S. Attorney's Office in Denver, gave no information about how or why Cope was suspected of flying under the influence, except to say that:

"During the flight, the pilot had concerns."

Dorschner said the plane was not being flown erratically. A source close to the case said, "Passengers were never in danger."

U.S. Attorney John Walsh said special agents of the U.S. Transportation Department's Office of Inspector General, who investigated the alleged crime, "are in the process of locating Cope."


----------



## hkskyline

Cathay Pacific Business Class



























































































Xiamen Airlines Economy Class


----------



## Azrain98

Avianca dishes make me hungry lol


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

Ugh! I do not bring pasta, because I don't know what firm is this pasta. I always eat only Italian pasta


----------



## CxIxMaN

Azrain98 said:


> Avianca dishes make me hungry lol


Dont forget Malaysia Airlines food.They have quite good food for the premium pax although Economy will be Economy


*Malaysia Airlines Buisness class (Long haul B777) 2007*

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/106822/1/#1

Skytrax Worlds Best signature dish is the Malaysia Airlines Satay
This is the starter

















entree, Salmon and Prawns









Main-Lamb








Chicken









Dessert cake









Breakfast...









LOTS MORE FOOD IMAGES >> http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/106822/1/#1

*Buisness class (Regional 737-800)* *2012*

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/221530/

















*Business Class and Economy see the difference(A380 KUL-LHR)*

source: http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/221530/

Welcome drink and nuts









economy version











> In Business Class, Malaysian haute cuisine is in full swing as my table is dressed for supper, and seconds are offered to my drink and pack of nuts.
> 
> One thing MAS does very well –and I think we all agree to this- is the legendary onboard satay service. Whilst SQ’s similar offering is a sign of today’s economic redundancies, MAS specifically continues its generosity and offers something definitely better.




















Entree











> Today’s second course was a creamy potato salad with dried apricot, and was served with marinated prawn, mixed lettuce and mango salsa. Prawn is definitely of the seafood variety that I can do, and on MAS it came with good taste and texture. Furthermore, the potatoes were cooked well and the droplets of mango salsa added that zesty kick to what otherwise still is a great meal.


:banana:









Economy









Breakfast Nasi Lemak (Malaysian coconut rice)

Buisness :cheers:

















Economy









source:http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/221530/


----------



## CxIxMaN

del


----------



## FM 2258

I don't have any pictures but I do get excited when that cart comes with airplane food. I've had mostly good experiences. On a Cathay Pacific flight I wish I ordered the beef instead of fish though....it was my only Cathay Pacific flight (NRT-HKG) and it kinda dampened my Cathay Pacific experience.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Garuda Indonesia Bussines Class Meals (From Airliners.net Trip Report from Amsterdam to Dubai)

*Campagne​*


















*Menu *














































Roni’s bloody mary









My rum and coke.









Mixed Nuts









Beverages List


















FA For Bussines Class











Satay Padang


















Garlic bread









Teh Tarik










Cocktail


















Gado - Gado











FA serving a dinner










Nasi Campur










Nasi Kuning











Dessert















































Snack



















Sambal (taste of traditionally Indonesia)





















​source:http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/231660/

Garuda Indonesia Meals service in Bussines Class based On Rijstafel menu ( duth colonial traditional meal mixed by a Local food in Indonesia)

Thank You :cheers:


----------



## Azrain98

Nice MAS Airlines dishes


----------



## WestSidersGirl

Flew with Emirates in both classes (business and economy) a year ago and I gotta say their food was pretty excellent as well. might dig my database to find those food pictures..lol :cheers:


----------



## Khathi_

Vladivostok Air, Vladivostok-Moscow route running in codeshare with AFL, its parent company, afternoon flight, economy, Tupolev Tu-214. Overall uninspiring and quite bland, but serviceable.

Lunch:









Cauliflower chicken rice, white and dark breads, butter, vegetable salad (cherry tomato, cucumber, lettuce, mayo), salted salmon, teacake.

Dinner:








About the same, just fish and salami instead of chicken and salmon. 

Aeroflot, Moscow-Vladivostok (return leg of teh same ticket, actually), A-330, morning flight, economy. Somewhat better and even tasty, but still nothing to write home about:









Fish and veggies with risini, white+black bread, butter, salad (salmon again), peanut sponge. 









Jam crepes, bread-and-butter, bologna and ham with salad, "chinese" biscuit.


----------



## koresh

_Click on individual image for a larger view._

*Air India*

*Breakfast : Non-veg*



*Non-Veg Breakfast*



*Jet Airways*

*Non-Veg Lunch*


----------



## koresh

_Click on individual image for a larger view._

*Tiger Airways*

*Dinner *






* LAN Airlines*

*Breakfast (Chicken Focaccia )*


----------



## koresh

_Click on individual image for a larger view._

*Bangkok Airways*

*Lunch Presentation*



*Chilli Chicken with sticky rice*



*Aerolineas Argentinas*

*Brunch*


----------



## koresh

_Click on individual image for a larger view._

*Singapore Airlines*

*Indian Non-Veg Lunch*



*Supper*




*Lunch*



*Snack presentation*



*Snack*



*Breakfast*



*Dinner*



*Refreshment*



*Lunch*



*Breakfast*




*Refreshment*



*Lunch*



*Menu*



*Breakfast*



*Breakfast*



*Menu*



*Oriental Dinner*



*Snacks*



*Dinner*




*Menu*



*Refreshment*



*Dinner*




*Menu*



*Breakfast*



*Western Breakfast*



*Chinese Breakfast*



*Lunch - Lamb*




*Snacks*







*Breakfast presentation*



*Breakfast*



*Dinner*



*Lunch*



*Menu *



*Western Dinner*



*Drinks*



*Lunch*



*Indian Lunch*



*Thai Curry Chicken*



*Indian Veg*



*Breakfast*



*Menu card*


----------



## koresh

_Click on individual image for a larger view._

*Malaysia Airlines*

*Refreshment*



*Dinner presentation*



*Dinner*



*Dinner*


----------



## koresh

_Click on individual image for a larger view._

*Qantas*

*Menu*



*Dinner Presentation*



*Dinner*




*Breakfast*



*Lunch*




*Refreshment presentation*



*Refreshment*



*Coffee*



*Cookies*


----------



## koresh

*Hainan Airlines*

*Brunch Presentation *




*Veg -Brunch*



*Non-veg Brunch*



*Shanghai Airlines*

*Meal Presentation*




*Meal *



*Brunch - Noodle option*



*Brunch - Rice option*


----------



## x-type

koresh said:


> *Continental Breakfast*


this is absolutely not continental breakfast.


----------



## koresh

x-type said:


> this is absolutely not continental breakfast.


^^ corrected.


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Batik Air *| Indonesia

_deleted_


----------



## mw123

Qantas Business and First Class


Tasty Airline Food by suavehouse113, on Flickr


IMG_0867 by mjsztainbok, on Flickr


IMG_0849 by mjsztainbok, on Flickr


IMG_0878 by mjsztainbok, on Flickr


Dessert with Fruit Platter and Hot Chocolate by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## koresh

*Breakfast box - Air Pacific*

_Click individual image for larger view_



*Breakfast - Air Pacific*


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

*Aeroflot breakfast meal: Flight SU 2320 from UUEE to EDDM - the pancakes, fish salad and bread*









*Aeroflot lunch meal: Flight SU 2323 from EDDM to UUEE - meat salad, fish with rice, bread and two pralines*
*







*


----------



## rickycarter93

*Malaysia Airlines KUL-LHR*


----------



## Vertigo

I mostly fly low cost airlines across Europe, without any meal service (I usually buy a water or soda, or sometimes a beer on board). 

Recently I flew to Georgia with Georgian Airways (also known as Airzena), where a meal was included. It was pretty bad though, unfortunately. It consisted of some dry, tasteless sausage with some dry and tasteless pasta. It was pretty awful, actually. The bread was so hard you could kill someone with it. The only thing that was sort of nice was the potato salad, which was kind of nice on the way from Amsterdam to Tbilisi, On the way back it tasted like it had past it expiry date... uke:


----------



## koresh

*Hindu Non-Veg Meal [HNML] - Singapore Airlines*

copyright: Koresh


----------



## koresh

*Singapore Airlines Refreshment*


----------



## koresh

*Chicken Roll - Breakfast, Air Pacific *

_Click on individual image for larger view_


----------



## Iggis

*Aeroflot / SU2501 / MAD-SVO*


----------



## hkskyline

*My 2014 airplane meals - an excerpt*
Cathay Pacific, Colombo - Hong Kong in Business Class




























Cathay Pacific, Hong Kong - Mumbai in Business Class




























Air China, Hong Kong - Beijing










Air China, Dalian - Hiroshima










Air China, Hiroshima - Dalian










Air China, Dalian - Hong Kong










Air KBZ, Yangon - Bagan (Nyuang U)



















Air KBZ, Bagan (Nyuang U) - Yangon 










Aegean, Rome - Athens 










Thai, Hong Kong - Bangkok 










Cathay Pacific, Ho Chi Minh - Hong Kong










Dragonair, Hong Kong - Shanghai Hongqiao










Japan Airlines, Hakodate - Tokyo Haneda


----------



## ovnours

Yakutia airlines Mineralnye Vody - Moscow









Aeroflot Moscow - Minsk









Aeroflot Moscow - Simferopol


















LOT NY-Warsaw 









Donavia airlines Krasnodar - Simferopol


----------



## koresh

* Dinner Meal : Jet Airways JW456 Hyderabad - Mumbai *

*Hindu Non-Veg Meal *

_Roti, Chicken curry,vegs, rice, yoghurt, cake _










*Kids Non-Veg Meal *

_Chicken, veggies in white sauce, Khichdi_










*Diabetic Non-Veg Meal*

_Steamed veggies, Chicken in tomato sauce and fruit_


----------



## mfzn

nice


----------



## koresh

*Singapore Airlines Supper*










*Singapore Airlines Dinner*










*Singapore Airlines Breakfast*


----------



## koresh

*Malaysian Airlines Snack*










*Malaysian Airlines Lunch*


----------



## koresh

*American Airlines[AA] AAL731 LHR - CLT Meal - Tomato Pasta*










*AA Special Veg Meal*










*Evening Snack Cake and tomato basil pesto wrap*










*Special Veg snack*


----------



## koresh

*British Airways BA138 BOM - LHR Asian Veg*










*Non-Veg meal*


----------



## koresh

*Jet Airways BOM-HYD Lunch*


----------



## koresh

*Scoot Lunch*


----------



## koresh

*Tiger Airways SIN - MAA*


----------



## koresh

*Singapore Airlines* 

*Fish Curry*










*South Indian Breakfast*










*Lamb Curry*



















*Green Chicken Curry*


----------



## koresh

*Air India HYD - PNQ Morning Snacks*










*Air India BOM - HYD Evening Snacks*










*Air India MAA - BOM Breakfast *


----------



## koresh

*Air India AI301 SYD-DEL Breakfast*

Breakfast - Air India by H Kore, on Flickr

*Air India AI301 SYD-DEL Dinner*

Dinner - Air India by H Kore, on Flickr

*Air India AI301 SYD-DEL Snack*

Snack - Air India by H Kore, on Flickr

*Air India AI805 DEL-BOM Dinner*

Dinner - Air India by H Kore, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

im hungry now seeing all the posts herehno:


----------



## koresh

*Air India AI866 BOM-DEL*

Air India by H Kore, on Flickr

*Air India AI308 DEL-MEL - Lunch*

Air India by H Kore, on Flickr
*Air India AI308 DEL-MEL - Dinner*

Air India by H Kore, on Flickr


----------



## koresh

*Qantas QF488 MEL-SYD*

Qantas by H Kore, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

I scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and i'm disappointed by that Qanta's photo. Everything else maybe me hungry .and then that Qanta's photo took it all away. hno:


----------



## mw123

...


----------



## mw123

I took both photos without their respective bread rolls.

Qantas SYD-MEL Business Class refreshment

DSC_0136_1 by MDRX1, on Flickr

American Airlines LGA-ORD Business Class Lunch 

DSC_0012 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN

SQ916 SIN-MNL 1st Sept 2015

Main: Peranakan Nyonya Fish Curry with Brinjals and Okras. Really an awful meal. No taste of curry or spiciness or nyonya curry taste at all.
After 2 mouthfuls, I stop eating. Only the ice cream they gave out as desserts is the lifesaver.


----------



## CxIxMaN

TG420 KUL-BKK A320









UL319 KUL-CMB A320









QR114 FCO-KUL B788


----------



## CxIxMaN

EK343 KUL DXB

















EK73 DXB CDG

















AF1727 VCE CDG









EK76 CDG DXB








or








before landing


----------



## mw123

QF52 Singapore - Brisbane

On the plane I had some roast chicken dish.
DSC04880 by MDRX1, on Flickr

Baked eggs and fruit salad before landing.
DSC04890 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## xalexey

Aeroflot.
Flight: Moscow - Vladivostok.
Dinner-
























































-
a lot of food))
___________________

Breakfast-


----------



## Nexis

Was that an expensive meal or was it included in the ticket price?


----------



## xalexey

Nexis said:


> Was that an expensive meal or was it included in the ticket price?


Business class (Comfort).
... in the ticket price.


----------



## bengyap

Air Canada: London - Vancouver


----------



## hkskyline

* American Airlines pilot charged with drinking before Detroit flight*
_Excerpt_ 

March 28 (Reuters) - An American Airlines co-pilot was charged on Monday with drinking before a weekend flight out of the Detroit Metropolitan Airport, prosecutors said.

John Maguire, 50, was in the cockpit for the Philadelphia-bound flight on Saturday morning when he was detained, Maria Miller, assistant prosecuting attorney of Wayne County, Michigan, said.

Maguire, from Pennsylvania, has not been arraigned, Miller said. He was released the day of his arrest.

Maguire could not immediately be reached for comment.

Police at the Detroit airport twice had Maguire blow into a breathalyzer, and each time his readings exceeded the legal limit, airport spokesman Michael Conway said on Saturday.

The Federal Aviation Administration prohibits pilots from flying with blood alcohol content higher than .04, according to the regulator's website. The FAA said in a statement on Saturday that it was investigating the incident.


----------



## C-FOWE

You really have to hate yourself and what you do to take the risk of FUI (Flying Under Influence).


----------



## koresh

*Singapore Airlines SQ208 MEL-SIN*

*Hindu Non-Veg Meal - Singapore Airlines [HNML]*










*Spicy Chicken and vada*


----------



## koresh

*Singapore Airlines SQ208 MEL-SIN*

*Dinner - Fish, veg, roti with rice*



















*Singapore Airlines SQ426 SIN-BOM*

*Supper - Chicken biryani *










*Singapore Airlines SQ425 BOM-SIN*

*Breakfast - Menu*










*Veg Breakfast*



















*Singapore Airlines SQ217 SIN-MEL*

*Lunch - Chicken, daal with rice *










*Refreshments*










*Chicken, prawns*


----------



## donoharyo




----------



## hkskyline

CX 617 HKG-BKK










CX 708 BKK-HKG










EY 6 MUC-AUH


----------

